# IDPA= IWB or OWB Holster?



## thug23 (Dec 9, 2007)

New to this style of shooting but have heard its great fun...what holster do you recommend? 
Can you use IWB or OWB ?
Thank you


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

*IDPA= IWB or OWB Holster*

You can use either OWB or IWB. It really depends on your preference as to which you use. I personally don't like IWB because I would have to go out and buy pants that are several sizes larger than I normally use so I wear OWB. YMMV


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I favor OWB but I might go IWB in the warmer months when my cover garment changes. 

OWB is usually more comfortable and I can get a better firing grip while gun is sill in the holster.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I shot my first year of IDPA with an IWB holster. I was really after practicing my draw, aim and fire for concealed carrying. After the first year, I switched to an OWB, to be more competitive in the game. So, basically it depends on what you want out of IDPA.


----------



## HOOLIHAN (Feb 12, 2010)

OWB is definately more competetive. If you are looking for leather for IDPA I would highly recommend that you check out www.pennercustomleather.com. Some really nice leather rigs and the guy that makes them also competes. Worth a look.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The_Vigilante said:


> You can use either OWB or IWB. It really depends on your preference as to which you use. I personally don't like IWB because I would have to go out and buy pants that are several sizes larger than I normally use so I wear OWB. YMMV


I just have to ask: How big a pistol do you carry?

FWIW: I wear slacks that have slight waist expandability built in. They are readily available from low to mid level prices at Wally World and other fine stores. They accommodate the small adjustment required when carrying IWB or not.

tumbleweed


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

I normally carry a full-size SA XDm .40 S&W.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The_Vigilante said:


> I normally carry a full-size SA XDm .40 S&W.


That is no larger than my M&P45full size. I find IWB to be more comfortable than OWB. The gun is held closer and doesn't catch on chair arms.

tumbleweed


----------

